# Disconnect for mobile home



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was told I would need to install a disconnect within 30' of a mobile home,
I'm not seeing this in the 2011 nec book, new york is still 2005. Can anyone shed light on this subject? I may have misread or overlooked something, i'll check again.


----------



## Turtle3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

*550.32 (a)*



Svtlightning207 said:


> I was told I would need to install a disconnect within 30' of a mobile home,
> I'm not seeing this in the 2011 nec book, new york is still 2005. Can anyone shed light on this subject? I may have misread or overlooked something, i'll check again.


Check out 550.32 (A). This states a disconnecting means shall be located within 30 ft of the mobile home. I got this from a 2011 code book but I think this existed in the 05' code as well.

Laterz


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

awesome, thanks, I must have overlooked it, and I thought I had seen it in there at some point.


----------

